# How many ratties do you have currently



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

I have five. All different ages. 
I ask bc I wonder if I'm the crazy rat lady lol. I also have a dog and a cat. I'm crazy about animals. I feel like its ok to have six but some ppl think I'm nuts.







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

11 rats, four parakeets, two dogs and currently a bunny. 

I would prefer of course 7 rats, one dog, and four parakeets. I'm trying to rehome four baby rats and the dog is my mothers that I care for and the bunbun is being bunny sat by me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Four girls. A mum, her two five week old pups and a adopted five week old rex. I love them all dearly <3


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

Two boys, a father and son. I love them to death!


----------



## Minigeko (Sep 18, 2013)

5 boys and two girls

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have two lovely girls!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

3 pretty ladies!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

5 ratties, 3 girls and 2 boys. I also have 3 cats and 2 dogs. It's a full house.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Three rats, two black hooded litter mates; Linus and London and one high white; Leon, who is a feeder bin rescue. All three are boys. 

We also have a male mixed breed dog, Sami, who is 12, and a female mini schnauzer, Julie who just turned 5.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

@JLSaufi: Your Schnauz is SO cute!! So is your HW Leon! <3 

I have four rats! Two young (3.5 mo) boys and two adult girls. I also have a big ol' Standard Poodle (my little love bug & heart dog, Desmond), and a baby female ball python, Monster.  A lot of folks think I'm crazy too, but they don't understand that rats just come in multiples. And hey, animal keeping is also a great hobby for me. Some people like sports, woodwork, or interior decor, I like taking care of critters.  And now y'all are gonna have to deal with pics of my babies... hehehehe I love showing them off!!! 









(middle female in this pic passed away, it is just the two PEWs. RIP Bambi)


----------



## snickelfritz95 (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister and I have five. Three girls. Angel who's a rescue probably about a year old. Marie Antoinette who's maybe three four months. Snow White who's about Antoinettes age. And two baby boys. Splinter whoz probably just under two months and then there's baby Ninja who probably about 6 or 7 weeks old. Hes teeny tiny


Marie Antoinette on her favorite toy. I think our next purchase is that rattie race car!









This is Angel our cage momma









This is Snow white. We're having trouble socializing her. Any tips?








This is Marie chasing baby Ninja







Can't find any good ones of little splinter but he's definitely adorable. Red eyes with a white coat with a slight very light yellowish brown hood

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two adult boys who are about a year old. They're sweethearts and very playful !  However, I'm on the waiting list for two more baby boys, and I will adopt them in November! I'll have four soon enough. Glad I have a CN to fuel my GGMR ahaha~


----------



## jfrazier71 (Apr 3, 2013)

I had 6 =[ but 5 now all boys


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Got my 3 boys still  Don't have any recent pics, have my sig instead >.<


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

JBird said:


> @JLSaufi: Your Schnauz is SO cute!! So is your HW Leon! <3


Thank you! She's an extra mini schnauzer at only 9lbs 11oz. She was 'tossed aside' as she wasn't show quality. She was the runt of the litter. My Leon is huge at nearly 730 grams. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I have three - two brothers at six months and one little guy at four months. Despite only having the three, I am definitely a crazy rat lady and my GGMR is only being kept at bay by a chronic URI >.>


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Three girls. 

Daisy was (along with the now passed Toki) my first rat. She'll be two around January.

Poppy will be about one the same time.

Blossom is about 7 months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Right now I have 5 - 

I keep the 2 older boys Parsley and hairless in my GP cage. (Hairless is the only one Parsley will get along with).

The 3 younger ones - Tux, Kairos, and Apollo in the large cage. Apollo and Kairos are brothers and came from a litter by one of Nanashi7's rats.

Up until about a month ago I also had 2 (brothers?) others - Butterscotch and Chocolate, but they ended up becoming chewers who destroyed 1 cage and most of another so I had to rehome them :/ I am fortunate to have been able to get homes for the 3 rats I rehomed in the since the summer without having to post free rat ads.

Parsley has also been aggressive and if his neuter in about 1 week doesn't do anything for his raging hormones he may also have to go.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

I have two boys. Simon who is five months old, and Sebastian who is six months old. I also have two thirteen year old chihuahuas, Poppie and puck. I've had them for their whole lives which is over half of mine (I'm 19) and they are the loves of my life. I have a beautiful crazy cat named Moe. We've really no idea how old he is as we inherited him when my aunt died and so knew nothing about him. I suspect he's only a few years, though. Our newest resident is my sisters baby budgie, Baloo. I also have a few fish tanks ! ( sorry about the sideways pictures!!)


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Right now, I have no rats, but Sunday I'll have three sisters! I also have an almost 2 year old, 50lb lab mix named Buddy (he has a blog!), a mouse of questionable age named Jack Daniels, JD for short, and a cat or two. I know that sounds weird lol, I'm trying to steal my moms cat and she won't let me, hence 1 or 2  Ones a 2-4 year old stray someone left on our porch named Keona, one's a 6 month old kitten (the one I'm contemplating stealing) named Reef. My family has more than that and I do still live at home, but those are the ones that are mine.

The rats!
 
 


Keona--Hard to get pics of her, she's all black!


Baby picture of Reef, I can't find any more current ones and my batteries are dead.


Buddy at the lake


JD


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

I have two girls, Maple and Poppy. I don't have any pics right now, but they're both tan- Argente? Topaz? Silverfawn? Poppy is a self and I think that Maple is a variberk. I also have a crazy 4 year old lab mix named Harvey.


----------



## Marcos (Aug 22, 2013)

I have two boys, Tchu and Tcha, and a girl, Sylvanas.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

JLSaufl said:


> Thank you! She's an extra mini schnauzer at only 9lbs 11oz. She was 'tossed aside' as she wasn't show quality. She was the runt of the litter. My Leon is huge at nearly 730 grams.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my, that sounds like quite a cute pair. I used to have some Minis in my daycare and they were so stinking itty bitty, I LOVED those yappy little brats. Can't wait to have one of my own one day. And a 730g rat is like my dream. I want my boys to get that big!! More to love!


----------



## Nebbz (Sep 22, 2013)

i have two rats, 3 horses, 2 snakes, 1 gargoyal gecko, 4 tropical fish, a dog and a cat lol! i will post pictures of them all when i get home as im in work atm, so im unable to accsess photobucket.


----------



## boufurfio (Sep 14, 2013)

I have 8 little sweethearts, and soon to add a litter (unwanted)


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I have seven ratties, 4 girls and 3 boys. 
And two labrador retrievers one girl and one boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a Rat Terrier named Penny almost 3 and a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Boxer Mix named Tony that is around 11.... plus my two boy rats Rumpelstiltskin and Killian Jones hoping to add another soon lol. I don't have pics of the rats on this computer at the momento lol.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a Rat Terrier named Penny almost 3 and a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Boxer Mix named Tony that is around 11.... plus my two boy rats Rumpelstiltskin and Killian Jones hoping to add another soon lol.  I don't have pics of the rats on this computer at the momento lol.<br><img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=79946&stc=1" attachmentid="79946" alt="" id="vbattach_79946" class="previewthumb" style="margin: 1px;"><img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=79954&stc=1" attachmentid="79954" alt="" id="vbattach_79954" class="previewthumb" style="margin: 1px;">


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 4 boys, 2 girls and a little boy Roborovski hamster, love them all to bits.


----------



## Nebbz (Sep 22, 2013)

Nebbz said:


> i have two rats, 3 horses, 2 snakes, 1 gargoyal gecko, 4 tropical fish, a dog and a cat lol! i will post pictures of them all when i get home as im in work atm, so im unable to access photobucket.


as promised here are the pictures (please resize if too big! as i have no idea how!) 
this is sausage my other halfs boy

this is willow, my boy

this is dante my cob (he was a rescue i got at 4 months old) 

this is ruin (show name hywi ruin...he is my driving stallion to be) 
#
and on the left this is morgan (show name hewid morgan, he was also a rescue but is doing much better) 

this is rolo my nutty staffy 


the repiles i cant find a picture off  so i shall have to post another time im afraid!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Your horses are gorgeous and so are all of your other animal family members


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Dante is beautiful, the paint coloration is my favorite. So beautiful. What breeds of horses are they? I always find it interesting that horses is Europe look much different than horses in the US. Even when I was in Jordan, the Arabians had a much more wild look than the Arabians bred in the US. 

Beautiful animals.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

I got 2 boys of my own. In our house we have 2 cats, 2 mice, 2 rats, and 2 ferrets. I'd like to get another rat but I don't have room for a temporary separate cage for him while I socialize and introduce 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

So fun seeing pics of your fur kids !! This thread is fun


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Hitmanthe3rd said:


> I got 2 boys of my own. In our house we have 2 cats, 2 mice, 2 rats, and 2 ferrets. I'd like to get another rat but I don't have room for a temporary separate cage for him while I socialize and introduce
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have never introduced slowly I just plop them in and never had an issue. Not saying I'm right but I was just sharing my experiences w introductions. And they all love each other. Snuggle together constantly 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

4 two males lister, and rimmer and two girls kimchi, and lita


----------



## Nebbz (Sep 22, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> Your horses are gorgeous and so are all of your other animal family members


thank you he was my 1st horse i owned, the rest were loaned before him. and he has brought back all my confidence, ive even broke him on my own aswell  next year is driving lol! 



JLSaufl said:


> Dante is beautiful, the paint coloration is my favorite. So beautiful. What breeds of horses are they? I always find it interesting that horses is Europe look much different than horses in the US. Even when I was in Jordan, the Arabians had a much more wild look than the Arabians bred in the US.
> 
> Beautiful animals.


im from the uk, so yes they are quite different, all native breeds, the two chestnuts (ruin and morgan) are both welsh section C's and Dante is a traditional cob (gypsy vanner to the US) hes about as gypsy as they come too, being he is bred by tom price. My yard manager has a beautiful arabian x mare, shes lovely! keep trying to talk her in to putting her in foal as she has semi retired her! 

but thank you all around really appreciate it as i take great pride in my animals! (i virtually spend every penny i have left on them!)


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Nebbz said:


> im from the uk, so yes they are quite different, all native breeds, the two chestnuts (ruin and morgan) are both welsh section C's and Dante is a traditional cob (gypsy vanner to the US) hes about as gypsy as they come too, being he is bred by tom price. My yard manager has a beautiful arabian x mare, shes lovely! keep trying to talk her in to putting her in foal as she has semi retired her!
> 
> but thank you all around really appreciate it as i take great pride in my animals! (i virtually spend every penny i have left on them!)


I would love to see a full picture of Dante. This breed is generally known as Tinker Cob, I believe. At least in Minnesota, where I live. Right, I think it's the same thing. Anyway, I love their furry fetlocks.  As a child I had horses, both of them appaloosas. I miss having them and am jealous of people who are able to keep horses.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Beckvin said:


> I have never introduced slowly I just plop them in and never had an issue. Not saying I'm right but I was just sharing my experiences w introductions. And they all love each other. Snuggle together constantly
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not going to give you a lecture but I would advise you to be careful about doing intros like this. I have a friend who did an introduction like that and he ended up with an extremely injured rat. Sometimes we get lucky, sometimes we don't. You seem to have rats that are happily open to new company but again, just a warning. 

I'm honestly not sure how much I agree with all the business that goes on with introducing rats (like the cage swapping and keeping the cages near each other, although some agree strongly with it.) I don't think it has to be that complicated. I just put them all in the bathroom, bring my laptop and let them sniff and run around and they are friends within 5 minutes. Nice that your ratties are so friendly though


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

I have four rats  It is a perfect number for me, and I feel, for them.​I also have three cats and three dogs. You guys make me feel not as crazy _​JBird, OMG! I used to stalk Desmond on Poodleforum alllll the time. :O​


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

boufurfio said:


> I have 8 little sweethearts, and soon to add a litter (unwanted)


 Gosh it is addicting isn't it!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

LittleJaws said:


> JBird, OMG! I used to stalk Desmond on Poodleforum alllll the time. :O​


Hahah!!! OMGGG that is so cool.  He's such a handsome man, he has an internet fanbase!! I'll find PF folks on my tumblr all the time, it cracks me up. I haven't been on that forum in ages though!


----------

